
Ten Things a Serious JavaScript Developer Should Learn - fagnerbrack
https://benmccormick.org/2017/07/19/ten-things-javascript/
======
yladiz
This is a decent list. Absolutely agree that you should know the core language
and how asynchronous/callback style code works (and promises/async-await for
newer code), and agree that knowing newer ES6 and beyond is also very useful.
However, there's a lot of legacy code that was designed to work with older
browsers and companies that aren't willing to invest in new tooling so you
have to be careful and really understand the basics without relying on the
tools like Babel.

One thing I will disagree with is that you don't need to learn/know Node.js
anything to be a professional or serious JS developer. There are a lot of very
proficient front end developers that never have and never will touch Node.js,
even if it is Javascript.

